

How A Journalist Turned Developer Built A Startup From Scratch For $6,000 - timparker
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3013699/open-company/how-a-journalist-turned-developer-built-a-startup-from-scratch-for-6000

======
onion2k
That's impressive. Not the learning to code bit, or the paying a solicitor
bit, or the stumping up for a designer to do the branding bit ... for me the
impressive bit is Benji using his "unfair advantage" of being a former
Guardian journalist to get good coverage for his start-up on a popular blog in
a guest post he wrote himself.

Well played Benji. If anything is going to make PicFair a success, it's the
fact you can get people to see it. You've already got further than a lot of
startups.

------
thecosas
Well done. Neat way to look at cost, etc. He definitely didn't have to spend a
lot on marketing (other than time).

